# IDE Brenner & Co.

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab im kernel scsi-emulation; scsi; aktiviert und auch in den grub hdc=ide-scsi eingetragen 

nun wollt ich wissen wo der brenner eingetragen ist  "cdrecord -scanbus" doch dann bringt er ne fehlermeldung das er das dev. 

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open /dev/pg*. cannot open SCSI Driver.

in fstab steht der brenner so drin ..

/dev/hdc  		/mnt/brenner	iso9660		noauto,rw

hmm kann mir jemand helfen .. 

cu spaci76

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franco

Hi,

also /etc/fstab hat AFAIK garnichts mit cdrecord zu tun, sondern ist nur dafuer da, dass man Geraete mounten kann. Mit Deiner Zeile koenntest Du also jetzt

mount /mnt/brenner

machen und er wuerde dann Deine Zeile benutzen und das Geraet (wenn eine gebrannte iso9660 CD drinliegt) mit einer Warnung mounten. Weil rw ja nunmal als Option dort nicht sinnvoll ist. Der CD-Brenner wird ueber generic Device angesprochen. Ich habe fuer meinen SCSI-Brenner damals als Option fuer cdrecord dev 0,3,0 benutzt, also Bus 0, Geraet 3, LUN 0. Vielleicht hilft Dir die Syntax ja weiter...

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## franco

So, Dein /dev/pg* fand ichd ann doch etwas komisch. In /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt steht dazu folgendes:

 97 char        Parallel port generic ATAPI interface

                  0 = /dev/pg0          First parallel port ATAPI device

                  1 = /dev/pg1          Second parallel port ATAPI device

                  2 = /dev/pg2          Third parallel port ATAPI device

                  3 = /dev/pg3          Fourth parallel port ATAPI device

Also irgendwie ist das die falsche Geraeteklasse  :Smile:  Ich hab mal unter 

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html etwas herumgestoebert, aber nachdem was Du so geschrieben hast, scheinst Du die Quelle ja schon zu nutzen. u.a. steht da drin, dass Du ueber den Scsi-Treiber Dein CD-Laufwerk (hdc) ueber /dev/scd0 ansprechen koennen muesstest. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob wenigstens das klappt. Dann funktioniert schonmal die Emulation.

Hast Du Scsi-Unterstuetzung und Emulation fest in den Kernel eingebaut oder als Module? Soweit ich weiss brauchst Du in der Scsi-Sektion zB auch SCSI Generic Support, weil der Brenner zum Schreiben ja ueber /dev/sg* angesprochen wird und nicht als Platte /dev/sd* oder CDROM /dev/scd*.

Interessant in der CD-Writing HOWTO sind auch die Zeilen fuer /etc/modules.conf. Ich denke, da wirst Du auch noch was anpassen muessen. Ansonsten kannst Du einfach mal versuchen, mit cdrecord dev=0,x,0 die Geraetenummern mal durchzuprobieren (0-6). Vielleicht findest Du den Brenner ja schon...

Falls mir nochwas einfaellt, meld ich mich nochmal  :Smile: 

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## maystorm

Damit cdrecord bei mir funzt, müssen folgende Module geladen sein:

```
sg                     24196   0 (autoclean)

sr_mod                 11576   0 (autoclean) (unused)

ide-scsi                7424   0

scsi_mod               51996   3 [sg sr_mod ide-scsi]
```

Haste die auch?

----------

## franco

Hi,

ich denke, der entscheidende Tip kommt aus:

/var/tmp/portage/cdrtools-1.11.24/work/cdrtools-1.11/README.ATAPI

Dort steht, dass man dev=ATAPI: benutzen soll. Und seit dem klappt es bei mir auch, also zB:

playstation linux # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI:

Cdrecord 1.11a24 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

WARNING: device not valid, trying to use default target...

scsidev: 'ATAPI:'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 6 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'TOSHIBA ' 'CD-ROM XM-6702B ' '1007' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

playstation linux #

Ich koennte also offenbar mit

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 image.iso

CDs brennen (wenn das ein Brenner waere).

Hoffe, das hilft.

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## Paidhi

Hi!

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Brenner. Mit der selben Fehlermeldung.

Bei mir war's die /etc/devfsd.conf

Ich habe u.a. folgende Einträge:

```

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^sg0$       PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

```

Den entscheidenden Tip habe ich mir aus dem Forum geholt. Weiß nicht mehr genau welcher Thread. Wirf einfach mal <Search> an.

-Paidhi-

----------

